# health insurance in UK "AND" Ireland



## anehi (7 Jul 2012)

Is anyone aware of any health insurance company that covers both the UK AND Ireland ?
For work reasons I will be living in UK Monday - Friday and paying UK Tax and can get a discount on private insurance through my company, however my partner will remain in Ireland.
We are both covered by an existing policy in Ireland, and I do not want to have to pay for private insurance twice but I also don't want to lapse my cover in Ireland and have a waiting period again for full cover to be enacted  (the intention is that I return to work in Ireland in a couple of years)

any assist or comments gratefully received !


----------



## rejoyce (11 Jul 2012)

I think this is something that should be publicised, I have done extensive research into this. I have contacted the 4 insurers in Ireland.

VHI, Glo Health and Aviva only recognise the 3 other insurers in Ireland for waiting periods and continuity of cover.

Laya Healthcare, formerly Quinn, formerly BUPA will recognise cover with BUPA UK. 

So if an Irish person is leaving Ireland for work and wishes to be in a position to return to Ireland in the future without serving waiting periods for pre-existing conditions, maternity etc it seems that BUPA UK is the insurer to go with in the UK.

I was afraid this would change with the change from Quinn - > Laya, but they just confirmed to me that they are still recognising BUPA UK.

Strangely Aviva Health Ireland will not recognise Aviva Health (UK).

The only other option I have seen is VHI Global Health Insurance which costs €1722 for Europe only but covers you while away and allows you to transfer back to a domestic plan with no waiting periods.

I have no affiliation with any insurance company and am merely sharing the information I have learned by contacting all of these companies.


----------

